# Need Your Advice about FRU's



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So i just received my 2nd replacement today, i received my first yesterday and sent it back, the screen was overtly blue than any other color right out the box. this device isn't but in recovery screen it still shows a different hue than my original device, i realize i'm being completely anal but hey it is what it is

the one on the left is the original device, the one on the right is the CLNR\FRU replacement device i got today


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't see any links/pics... It's not uncommon to see people get 3 or 4 replacements before they get a good one. Sorry bud!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

there i updated the post with a link to pic, stupid limit file of 300kb


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i just wanted to know in your opinions which one would have the correct color temperature out of box


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like shit, send it back.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Looks like shit, send it back.


lolol the one on the right , right?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Right = bad Send it back


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> lolol the one on the right , right?


Yes, left is what it's supposed to look like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

alright, thx guys-


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I would take that picture and package it with the phone. That's ridiculous!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

everything else seems fine besides what appears to be exaggeration of the colors


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would take that picture and package it with the phone. That's ridiculous!


hahahahh but then i'd be snitching on myself!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> hahahahh but then i'd be snitching on myself!


^^^ & this


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

I went through 5 replacements to get my current one. good luck!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that is awful! I'd be picky with that too and would NOT accept it. For sure send it back!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

It has been sent back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

3rd Fru now.. same shit...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> 3rd Fru now.. same shit...


Man! That sucks! I hear 4th or 5th try is where it's at...









Swyped from my GNex


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

4th fru ....









same shit?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> 4th fru ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dude!!! That's a freakin shame that samsung doesn't have some quality control on that crap. I would be extremely pissed!

*dislike*


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

this one is SLIGHTLY better than the previous ones. 
also the screen turned all the way up on brightness displays no banding on all white screen, just a slight blue hue


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Wow dude!!! That's a freakin shame that samsung doesn't have some quality control on that crap. I would be extremely pissed!
> 
> *dislike*


Maybe we're the ones with the bad phones! Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol you ain't lyin either,
i'll have another on monday, it'll be #5 ---


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got my second unit and it's got a worse screen than the original that I'm returning for a bad screen. I think they sent me one of the many that you returned. We should keep the serial numbers for comparison. Big Red got some explaining to do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

I got an fru for the wife - bad radio.. New unit has the same problem. I have a feeling they don't do a whole lot in the way of fixing but slap in some plastic and rebox it to go out as an fru again hoping someone will find it acceptable, but thats just my opinion. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> lol you ain't lyin either,
> i'll have another on monday, it'll be #5 ---


Good luck man! Don't think I've heard of anyone going more than 5, so hopefully that'll be it...

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess I get to look forward to seeing this. I need to help my gf with hers and possibly also another friend.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

here's a thought, could it possibly be that my original device has the color temperature's altered via kernel and it's showing it in the recovery screen? or is recovery mode not using kernel advanced settings?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't get why people are telling you to take it back. Unless theres bad banding you can alter the colors with a kernels color control. If that doesn't help THEN take it back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

well that's what i'm saying, is the color temperature adjustments applicable in Recovery?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a good question. Doesn't the boot loader have its own type of kernel, or is at least independent from the os? I don't know if the recovery is or not. Those phones don't look right, I mean you could probably adjust it in the kernel but what a f*kin hassle.

I swear, I think the conspiracy theorists are right. Samsung and asurion are being flooded with shitty devices and would probably lose money having to go back and fix them all, so they just take them in and repackage them and pay for shipping until someone finally just keeps the thing. Its kind of ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> well that's what i'm saying, is the color temperature adjustments applicable in Recovery?


Not sure how kernels work. Ask the dev of the kernel your using.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> That's a good question. Doesn't the boot loader have its own type of kernel, or is at least independent from the os? I don't know if the recovery is or not. Those phones don't look right, I mean you could probably adjust it in the kernel but what a f*kin hassle.
> 
> I swear, I think the conspiracy theorists are right. Samsung and asurion are being flooded with shitty devices and would probably lose money having to go back and fix them all, so they just take them in and repackage them and pay for shipping until someone finally just keeps the thing. Its kind of ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know a handful of people I am friends with that have all got replacements are they work perfectly fine. Ive had my device since day 1 no issues. When i had my droid x I had six of them because of various issues, pretty sure asurion just sucks at checking devices, they could care less their getting their money regardless.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I put up with a bad device for six months. I made an insurance claim nd luckily wound up with a good device the first try (except the GPS won't lock on for shit).

But it just seems to me like it would be a little easier than they are making it out to be to check these phones. I mean hell, it only takes a few minutes of the phone being on to see if the radio drops out, and only a couple of seconds to check the gamma values.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, I put up with a bad device for six months. I made an insurance claim nd luckily wound up with a good device the first try (except the GPS won't lock on for shit).
> 
> But it just seems to me like it would be a little easier than they are making it out to be to check these phones. I mean hell, it only takes a few minutes of the phone being on to see if the radio drops out, and only a couple of seconds to check the gamma values.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


While I agree, the phone isn't connected to any service at the Asurion warehouse. I'm sure they could work something out, but they'd probably lose money so that's out of the question.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, I put up with a bad device for six months. I made an insurance claim nd luckily wound up with a good device the first try (except the GPS won't lock on for shit).
> 
> But it just seems to me like it would be a little easier than they are making it out to be to check these phones. I mean hell, it only takes a few minutes of the phone being on to see if the radio drops out, and only a couple of seconds to check the gamma values.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Im going out on a limb here and not fully disagreeing or agreeing but I doubt those people know what gamma values are lol. Let alone that be enough to stop a device from being sent out. Even if they do know they probably will send it out as long as the touchscreen works, and there is no physical evidence a screen is damaged, like burn in or what have you. I could be totally wrong but like you said hey speculation! Im trying to keep my nexus as long as I can, only thing that pisses me off is a little chip of paint came off by my headphone jack from aux cable







but oh well, its a phone and to be honest my first phone is always the best and I have received devices that are brand new in a new box as replacements.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I do know that if (which hopefully it never happens) I have to get a new nexus if I keep getting screwed up ones I will request a brand new device. I know if you receive two or three new devices within the 90 day warranty for refurbs you can request a new phone, maybe theyll give the GS3 which would be the closest thing to the nexus. Unless you pay for insurance then obviously you get more than 90 days but they will keep giving you nexus devices then. I really am fortunate that I have had no signal, screen issues, or cut outs on calls because otherwise I would have probably said take this back and switched carriers. How do you get a new device if you bought from google? Cause I am sure by now or within a month or 2 the gnex has to be stopped being produced because a new one should be coming close to christmas if google keeps their schedule how it has been.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The reason for the huge color variances is that there are 3 different amoled panels in use for the gnex. Some are more purple at low brightness than others. They aren't by definition defective but they are definitely different.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

5th fru, this one is HW revision 10 and made in china instead of HW 9 and made in korea, i'm gonna unlock it flash the rom set everything up and THEN test the colors (which is not what i was doing prior)


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> 5th fru, this one is HW revision 10 and made in china instead of HW 9 and made in korea, i'm gonna unlock it flash the rom set everything up and THEN test the colors (which is not what i was doing prior)


Where's the hw info?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

bootloader.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> bootloader.


Best of luck bro! Let us know how it goes


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

alright i set everything up color temperatures etc. what do you guys think?
5th FRU, HW revision 10, made in china









Original, HW verison 9, made in korea


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

and here is my 4th fru, which i still have HW version 9 Made in korea


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I vote 6th, but then again just _knowing_ it was off before the color tweaks would bug me.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

5th FRUS colors are much more vibrant per se

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> 5th FRUS colors are much more vibrant per se
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I suppose you're right. Less yellow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I suppose you're right. Less yellow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


exactly, so i guess before i move on any further i need to know what it's supposed to look like,

FYI the colors didn't really change after romming and restoring all my color temperatures.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

so yes the 4th one is def the best out of all of em
Hardware Revision 9 made in korea, 
i compared it screen by screen to my original and my original's white's were yellowish compared to the 4th one.
the 5th one made in china was straight trash -


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

off topic, but how do you like team win's recovery? I tried it but went back to cwm recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jova33 said:


> off topic, but how do you like team win's recovery? I tried it but went back to cwm recovery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's a decent recovery. Things are a bit quicker, and I like that I can load up a bunch of update.zip's and let it go. If only there was a setting to "Reboot System" after all flashes were successful.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm on my 6th fru (not including first brand new device) and i just ordered my 7th CLNR


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

and the 7th one i just received is a HW version 9 ... previous was HW version 10 and prior to that was 9.


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

At this point just try and hit double digits. Lol

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

and great, the 7th one has a SHITTY screen. The 6th one HW revision 10 is all good except the blacks aren't really black compared to my 5th one which has a bad radio component but good screen where you can be on full brightness and blacks will get deeper.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm on 8th one, finally looks good.

HW Version 10
Made in Korea


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sooooo this one basically never gets LTE where i live in a full LTE area, i have to power cycle to get it back, called in today, so they are sending me a brand new blue SGSIII without contractual or upgrade renewal... if i would of gotten one more fru it would of been 9.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Same issue with my replacement. Just said screw it and kept it. Both of mine were stock when I compared with no color adjustments and on min/max brightness. Huge color discrepancies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

That sucks man. Glad you got a new phone. If it weren't for different HW revisions I would say they were screwing with you and sending you back the same phone over and over


----------

